# Favorite songs to listen to when depressed or anxious



## jfk1116

For me it depends. But here are some- RHCP-My Friends,Soul to squeeze- Rolling Stones-Paint it black-As the tears go buy-Mothers little helper, Floyd-Why wont you talk to me, comfortably numb, Speak to me, breathe, on the run, Another Brick in the wall parts 1-3, Crazy, Wish you were here,etc-Alice in chains, man in the box,almost any of their songs-Soungarden, Black hole sun-Audio Slave, Show me how to live- I think thats enough I have many more, some make me feel better, others just go along with my mood.


----------



## sssig

If im feeling anxious i listen to GWAR. It helps for some reason.


----------



## seanybhoy

I dunno just like R&b seems to make me feel better..... i can't think of examples though.


----------



## Drew




----------



## Toad Licker

jfk1116 said:


> For me it depends. But here are some- RHCP-My Friends,Soul to squeeze- Rolling Stones-Paint it black-As the tears go buy-Mothers little helper, Floyd-Why wont you talk to me, comfortably numb, Speak to me, breathe, on the run, Another Brick in the wall parts 1-3, Crazy, Wish you were here,etc-Alice in chains, man in the box,almost any of their songs-Soungarden, Black hole sun-Audio Slave, Show me how to live- I think thats enough I have many more, some make me feel better, others just go along with my mood.


You have very good taste in music. 

I don't usually listen to one song but rather a cd(s) of a favorite artist when I'm anxious/depressed. I have many but I find myself usually listening to Linda Perry (her solo stuff or with 4 Non Blondes), I love her voice. Also Crooked Fingers, Alanis Morissette or Ani Difranco.


----------



## Fairyxo

Music by Evanescence.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

BildungsRoman said:


> Fave songs...


I love Mad World by Gary Jules. I don't usually like remakes, but I like his version much more that Tears for Fears' one.


----------



## jfk1116

Toad Licker said:


> You have very good taste in music.
> 
> I don't usually listen to one song but rather a cd(s) of a favorite artist when I'm anxious/depressed. I have many but I find myself usually listening to Linda Perry (her solo stuff or with 4 Non Blondes), I love her voice. Also Crooked Fingers, Alanis Morissette or Ani Difranco.


thanks toad licker. By the way, what is it like to lick a toad? I here the ones down south are pretty wild! I like a little alanis morrisette and some sheryl crowas well.


----------



## refined_rascal

I can't listen to music when I'm depressed; it iritates me too much.


----------



## Sunshine009

refined_rascal said:


> I can't listen to music when I'm depressed; it iritates me too much.


Yeah, I have to sing songs to myself with nice words. I don't like "happy music" or "sad music" to hear.


----------



## Aloysius

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days

Pearl Jam - Indifference 

Pixies - Where Is My Mind?

Echo and the Bunnymen - The Puppet


----------



## Amalia

Coldplay - A message


----------



## tremelo

i'm a fan of bands that employ a 'wall of sound' type effect, espec when i feel like crap. it sort of washes over me and has an anesthetizing effect. stuff like slowdive, my bloody valetine, jesu, mono, explosions in the sky, ulrich schnauss, etc... generally do the trick, even if this only provides a temporary respute...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

*Currently Richie Havens - I Can't Make It Anymore*






I like anything/everything Soundgarden but I have open taste in music so it varies. I'll pick a genre that suits my mood & then find the appropriate artist in it. Muddy Waters tracks from the 50's are also something I've been listening to in current spells of deep depression ​


----------



## espearite

Sinatra... I will sing to it when no one else is around.


----------



## rumjungle

My ultimate self-wallowing song used to be Alone Again (Naturally) by Gilbert O'Sullivan.


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Third Eyed Blind --Semi Charmed Life.

Keeps me kicking and rolling big time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Mine were already mentioned (funny because i know noone in real life who has a music taste similar to mine): 
Pink Floyd! (Comfortably Numb, Hey You...) 
Slowdive (Alison, Machine Gun!!, When the sun hits...)

Oh yeah and The Velvet Underground, especially the album that goes by the same name. 
That's a lot of brackets in this post and probably funny english.


----------



## tremelo

KumagoroBeam said:


> Slowdive (Alison, Machine Gun!!, When the sun hits...)


yeah, pretty much their whole 'souvlaki' album is perfect for when you're feeling depressed. if i could only somehow add their song 'blue skied an' clear' to it, then i would have no need to go elsewhere, ever...


----------



## jfk1116

Some good tunes guys. Hey, how do you post a song from youtube on here?


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Chemical Brothers - _Hey boy! Hey girl!_
_Star Guitar_
_Believe_
_Midnight Madness_

Sash - _Encore Une Fois_

Kylie Minogue - _Love at first sight_

Audio Machine - _House of Cards_


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

jfk1116 said:


> Some good tunes guys. Hey, how do you post a song from youtube on here?


Hey jfk, pretty sure you just copy and past the youtube url for the song into the reply box and it does it for you...






edit...no, that didn't work obviously


----------



## Nameless

jfk1116 said:


> Some good tunes guys. Hey, how do you post a song from youtube on here?


Click the Youtube button (in the reply section), then put the embedded link (it's below the URL near the username) in between.


----------



## jfk1116

Nameless and fluffybunnyfeet, thanks for the advice, I am going to try this soon! Later


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet

Yep, mine was really helpful lol, but you're welcome


----------



## papaSmurf

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Here's two that I love:
> 
> Wow, these are kind of awesome. Have you heard of Eternal Tapestry? Not quite the same, but it might be up your alley.


----------



## Daxter

Any Breaking Benjamin song.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Coldplay- Fix You
U2- Still Havn't Found What I'm Looking For
Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
Bathory- Fine Day To Die
Enslaved- Essence

Also any good blues music:
David Hidalgo
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Jimmy Hendrix
Muddy Waters
Robert Cray
Eric Johnston


----------



## Black_Widow

Most recently it's been:

My Immortal - Evanescence
Tourniquet - Evanescence
Ice Queen - Within Temptation
Pale - Within Temptation
Angels - Within Temptation
It's The Fear - Within Temptation

A few others that I like listening to at those times include:

Heaven's a Lie - Lacuna Coil
Forbidden Love - Madonna
Hung Up - Madonna
Live To Tell - Madonna
Spending my Time - Roxette
I Want to Break Free - Queen
Who Wants to Live Forever - Queen
They Don't Care About Us - Michael Jackson
Beat It - Michael Jackson
Land of Confusion - Genesis (though to be fair I listen to that one all the time)
Tonight Tonight - Genesis
Burn - The Cure


----------



## jfk1116

Here is a positive one.-Kansas-"Carry on my wayward son"-. It gives me hope!!!


----------



## NegativeCreep23




----------



## Under Pressure

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZgwW-RzD30&feature=channel_page


----------



## eleven11

this is a good one


----------



## jfk1116

NegativeCreep23 said:


>


That is a good tune.....Love it!!!


----------



## Desperate

Poker Face by Lady GaGa
I'm so obsessed with this song, it makes me want to get up and dance!!!!!!


----------



## jfk1116

Desperate said:


> Poker Face by Lady GaGa
> I'm so obsessed with this song, it makes me want to get up and dance!!!!!!


Dance away!!!
I also like Korn-"yall want a single"


----------



## Desperate

Lol I was dancing earlier to this.. One day I'll be able to dance like crazy in front of others and not care..


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet




----------



## Erw

Enigma - Return to innocence

Such a relaxing song, that always make me think positive no matter how down I am.


----------



## randomname

I have a whole playlist of songs that I listen to before going out that make me feel better. The most played ones are;

The Prayer - Bloc Party
Let's Dance to Joy Division - The Wombats
All For Swinging You Around - The New Pornographers
One Day Like This - Elbow
1234 - Feist


And also ukulele songs. Julia Nunes is verryyy good for cheering-up songs. But anything on a ukulele is just good for happiness.


----------



## Ceilidh

If I'm feeling depressed and feel like nothing will ever go right again I listen to Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out  it just helps me think that good things will eventually come <3






_Your destiny may keep you warm_ <3


----------



## LostinReverie

Seether - Plastic Man
Radiohead - Creep
Sarah McLachlan - Angel
Coldplay - Everything's Not Lost
Breaking Benjamin - Rain
Counting Crows - Raining in Baltimore
Counting Crows - Colorblind
Vega 4 - Burn & Fade Away
Death Cab for Cutie - Marching Bands of Manhattan
Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism
Hurt - Cold Inside
Third Day - When the Rain Comes
Nevertheless - Sincerely


----------



## joejoe

Aloysius said:


> Pixies - Where Is My Mind?


 That song gets me rather emotional at times. I revisit the Pixies several times during the year, they still impress me to this day.

Marcy Playground- Wave Motion Gun, is a good track to follow that as a pick me up.


----------



## banjerbanjo

Nothin-Townes Van Zandt

I agree with Steve Earl when he said “Townes Van Zandt is the best songwriter in the whole world, and I'll stand on Bob Dylan's coffee table in my cowboy boots and say that.”


----------



## ilikebooks

Chelsea Hotel No. 2 by Leonard Cohen and, for some reason, 60% by NOFX.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

When I'm depressed, I listen to this


----------



## randomname

> Death Cab for Cutie - Marching Bands of Manhattan
> Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism


:heart :heart :heart :heart
I love Death Cab so hard


----------



## tigerlilly

mayday parade - miserable at best
secondhand serenade - fall for you
emiliana torrini - to be free
papa roach - scars
yellowcard - empty apartment
anberlin - hello alone


----------



## iamthewalrus

When I'm REALLY depressed, I usually go to these albums (yes, I'm an album person):

John Lennon - Walls & Bridges (or more specifically alternate versions of the tracks - cursed mid-70s production!) - sometimes Plastic Ono Band also works, but it depends on what sort of depressed I am
Leonard Cohen - Songs of Love & Hate (and most of Ten New Songs)
Bob Dylan - Blood On The Tracks, about 1/2 of Time Out Of Mind as well
Nirvana - In Utero
Beck - Sea Change
and when I REALLY want to twist the knife and I'm in a particularly depressive mood: Beach Boys - Pet Sounds (though this album also works exceedingly well in a good mood)
About 1/2 of R.E.M.'s Automatic For The People
Radiohead - Kid A
The Who - Quadrophenia

If I'm lovesick depressed, I'd also toss in:
Derek & The Dominoes - Layla & Other Assorted Love Songs

Other individual tracks that work well:
U2 - So Cruel
Bob Dylan - Most Of The Time
Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever
Paul McCartney - Back On My Feet
Paul Simon - Graceland

This is off the top of my head (should I be concerned so much of this is off the top of my head??)


----------



## Some Russian Guy

some depressive death doom song, beauty and the beast style
Death come near me


----------



## Alone42Long

Thank you Some Russian Guy beautiful songs ...

I'll listen & cry bloody tears while piercing my veins 
Arms spread wide 
cry to the heavens then lower my head in shame 
My life is a disaster 
yet I alone am to blame ...


----------



## tomm87

The Weakerthans - This is a fire door, never leave open

It somehow always manages to make me feel slightly better.


----------



## Cait Sith

I Wish I Knew How It Would Feel To Be Free - Nina Simone






It really does say everything that goes through my head when i'm depressed


----------



## imt

I listen to a lot of brutal heavy metal, horror-core rap, and abstract hip-hop.

Flying Lotus - _Sangria Spin Cycles _
Impending Doom - _Silence the opressors_
Esham -_ Closed Casket_
With Blood Comes Cleansing - _Take Everything_
Samiyam - _Return_
Necro - _Dead body disposal
_Tech N9ne - _Riotmaker_
Tech N9ne - _Red Necro_


----------



## Mooncalf

How to Disappear Completely by Radiohead


----------



## imt

Mooncalf said:


> How to Disappear Completely by Radiohead


Oh yeah, how can I forget them? _15 Step_ and _House of Cards_ are my personal favorites when I'm on edge.


----------



## Fireflylight

You Were Right by Built to Spill


----------



## blockhead

Again by Archive


----------



## jfk1116




----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Anything by Bruce Springsteen, but particularly The Promised Land. That second verse kills me everytime.
On a rattlesnake speedway in the Utah desert
I pick up my money and head back into town
Driving cross the Waynesboro county line
I got the radio on and I'm just killing time
Working all day in my daddy's garage
Driving all night chasing some mirage
Pretty soon little girl I'm gonna take charge

CHORUS
The dogs on Main Street howl
'cause they understand
If I could take one moment into my hands
Mister I ain't a boy, no I'm a man
And I believe in a promised land

I've done my best to live the right way
I get up every morning and go to work each day
But your eyes go blind and your blood runs cold
Sometimes I feel so weak I just want to explode
Explode and tear this whole town apart
Take a knife and cut this pain from my heart
Find somebody itching for something to start

CHORUS

There's a dark cloud rising from the desert floor
I packed my bags and I'm heading straight into the storm
Gonna be a twister to blow everything down
That ain't got the faith to stand its ground
Blow away the dreams that tear you apart
Blow away the dreams that break your heart
Blow away the lies that leave you nothing but lost and brokenhearted

CHORUS
I believe in a promised land...


----------



## supersoshychick

Keep Holding On - By: Avril Lavinge


----------



## VII

I actually like to listen to music box songs. Not much touches me emotionally, but they do... they stir up so many feelings.

And the best two are from video games! >_>

Chrono Cross's Fragment of a Dream: 



Xenogears's Faraway Promise:


----------



## Unknownn

Here Comes a Regular - The Replacements : )


----------



## namastecadet

basically anything by Sia. her voice is so soft & beautiful :mushy
and some radiohead.


----------



## SAgirl

I'm so sick - Flyleaf
All around me - Flyleaf 
Motivation Proclamation - Good Charlotte
Hold On - Good Charlotte


----------



## TorLin

"Paranoia" by Swollen Members


----------



## jfk1116




----------



## bezoomny

Or anything else by Cat Stevens/Yusuf. Particularly "Moonshadow," "The Wind," or "Trouble."


----------



## SilentLoner

Lookin for a Road - Brent Keith
Dear God - XTC

That's all I can think up right now.

And I tend to llisten to movie trailers as a calming method. I don't know why.


----------



## fonz

Why does the music taste in this forum kick such *** compared to other forums that have nothing to do with music?

Can't remember if I've mentioned any here before but my favourite for this is probably Joy Division - Atmosphere


----------



## jfk1116

thanks fonz
here is another of mine:


----------



## nork123

Korn is good


----------



## miminka

This is probably my favourite song of all time. There's something so hypnotically soothing about it.


----------



## Emmz92

nobody said it was easy - coldplay </3


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Unbreakable by Fireflight
Hollywood-Michael Bublé


----------



## jfk1116

Emmz92 said:


> nobody said it was easy - coldplay </3


sad song...


----------



## lonelygirl88




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I don't know if it's my FAVORITE, but this is a good one to unwind.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Fell On Black Days- Soundgarden
Fall to Pieces- Velvet revolver
The Wrestler- Bruce Springsteen
Gravedigger- Dave Matthews Band
Down in a Hole- AIC

and this. From 3:30 on turns me into a puddle.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Greg415

I play this in any mood
Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone


----------



## Drewsy

At the moment:
Second Chance by Liam Finn
Make Me Want to Die by The Pretty Reckless


----------



## lonelygirl88

mrbojangles said:


>


Good Pick  BB rocks.


----------



## BCap

Wonderwall - Oasis
Older I Get - Skillet
I'm With You - Avril Lavigne
Dysentery Gary - Blink-182
That's Life - Frank Sinatra
Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day
Surrender - Billy Talent
Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## Larkspur

Counting Stars ~ Sugarcult
Pin-Up ~ Evans Blue
Sugarcane ~ Missy Higgins
Lithium ~ Nirvana


----------



## waytoblue

Joy Division 
*New Dawn Fades*
24 Hours
Atmosphere 
.. and literally anything else by Joy Division.

Alice In Chains
Down In A Hole
We Die Young
Nutshell
Don't Follow

Nick Drake 
Day Is Done
Place To Be
Way To Blue

Elliott Smith
A Fond Farewell
Kings Crossing
Twilight
Everything Means Nothing To Me
Miss Misery

The Doors
The End
People Are Strange
Break On Through (To The Other Side)
The Crystal Ship
You're Lost Little Girl

Radiohead
Street Spirit
Prove Yourself
Motion Picture Soundtrack
Creep
Bulletproof ... I wish I was
Exit Music (Music For A Film)

Also..

David Bowie - Rock N Roll Suicide
New Order - In A Lonely Place
Nine Inch Nails - Everyday Is Exactly The Same
Hank Williams - I'll Never Get Out Of This World Alive
The Roots - Walk Alone
The Smiths - Asleep
Jackson C. Frank - I Want To Be Alone
Stone Sour - Bother
The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work
Sparklehorse - Sad & Beautiful World
The Velvet Underground - Venus In Furs
Billie Holiday - Gloomy Sunday
Patrick Watson - The Great Escape

.. that's my playlist for the days when I'd be more than happy to just disappear. All of these songs are about suicide and/or depression.. at least I see it that way. For me, there's no better treatment than being able to relate to a song and feeling like you can connect. I can't listen to happy music when I'm feeling ****.. it only makes me feel worse.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Betty Steeles, Where are you.


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## Glacial

Not sure why these, but:

Counting Crows
Jason Mraz
Nickle back
Uncle Kracker


----------



## nork123

Nine inch nails - hurt

This performance of it is amazing, gives me goosebumps every time, Trent Reznor has suffered with social anxiety and depression himself. I love the way his voice cracks during it


----------



## jfk1116

nork123 said:


> Nine inch nails - hurt
> 
> This performance of it is amazing, gives me goosebumps every time, Trent Reznor has suffered with social anxiety and depression himself. I love the way his voice cracks during it


great tune, but i like the cover better, check it out:


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## shymtealhead

I usually pop in a Sunn O))) or earth album because it calms me down and I love swimming in their pool of noise and distortion....actually its more like a sea to think of it.


----------



## nork123

jfk1116 said:


> great tune, but i like the cover better, check it out:


Yeah I think both versions are awesome because it means different things to each artist, Johnny Cash pretty much made it his own and attached his own life and meanings to the lyrics


----------



## Wrangler

If I've felt it..Hank Williams sang about it a long time ago.


----------



## alfredd88

I can't listen to music when I'm depressed; it iritates me too much.


----------



## LessThanThree

Usually when I'm depressed I find myself listening to Bayside religiously. <--- This is how my boyfriend claims to know when I'm upset.

Also, when I'm having relationship problems, Secondhand Serenade finds a way in and just tears me apart. -_-


----------



## polardude18

Often when I am depressed I listen to depressing music, such as Three Days Grace

Sometimes I like music that makes me happy, like the song 'Makes me Happy' by Drake Bell, that songs makes me really happy.


----------



## Demerzel

Sometimes I like listening to this


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

If I'm feeling depressed I usually go with early Leonard Cohen, early Bob Dylan, Nick Drake or some the softer Velvet Underground.

I can't stand upbeat "happy" music if I'm in a mood.

Nick Drake's "Time has told me"





Dylan's Version of "House of the Rising Sun"





Cohen's "Famous Blue Raincoat"





Velvet underground's "Pale Blue Eyes" which you would probably recognize from Adventureland.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

I don't have a go-to song or genre for when I'm depressed, but typically I'll play something that's rather minimalistic and calming.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## whiterabbit

This remains the only Bone Thugs-n-Harmony track I could ever rap along to. It took me a week of intensive training when I was about 14. It still gets hard to breath in some places but I can pull it off, and when I do I feel incredibly proud of myself and my achievement, which puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Batgirl

When i'm anxious.


----------



## Stuck

Although depressing, this song is so emotional that I feel alive with it.


----------



## MindOverMood

whiterabbit said:


> This remains the only Bone Thugs-n-Harmony track I could ever rap along to. It took me a week of intensive training when I was about 14. It still gets hard to breath in some places but I can pull it off, and when I do I feel incredibly proud of myself and my achievement, which puts me in a good mood.


Lol! I think it's fun to try to rap any of their songs just to at least try it. I usualy have the lyrics on the screen and choose a song I know most of the words to.


----------



## miminka

Mellows me out like nothing else...


----------



## pumpkinspice

Staind's Tormented cd. Not exactly something to listen to when depressed and want to "feel better" though. Hell, even if you're in an awesome mood this album will bring you down fast and leave you with little hope of ever getting back up. Yet it is an amazing cd. The pain in Aaron Lewis' voice is so raw and bone chilling.


----------



## muse87

I don't like to wallow in additional sadness, so I tend to avoid depressing music

when im in a depressed mood I go for something uptempo and fun

like this:


----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


> Mellows me out like nothing else...


i was about to say that  
i listen to this alot and slowdive in general. they were definitely one of their kind. very sad tunes.

and mellow as hell..!


----------



## Takerofsouls

Sixx AM the heroin diaries soundtrack, any saosin, and scary kids scaring kids- The city sleeps in flames. Very good stuff but it is depressing, doesnt make you feel happier, it does feel great when your down though


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## arnie

link if video won't play:


----------



## Tibble




----------



## AceEmoKid

Smile Song (Living Tombstone Remix). Pretty much pony music makes me happy XD

I know this is cliche, but I listen to "Bad Day" by that Powter guy whenever I'm having one of those "moods." Either that, or I listen to Celldweller and tribal metal until my ears feel numb.


----------



## And1 ellis




----------



## metrokid




----------



## scorpion91

One-Three Dog Night
Eyes Without A Face-Billy Idol


----------



## John316C

love songs or songs with really high energy and rhythm


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## creativedissent

Home by Daughtry


----------



## The Enemy Within

ChampagneYear said:


>


Love King Crimson Epitah is a song I put when Im rock bottom mode :afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Easy Listening


----------



## Raulz0r

I made a chillstep playlist for when I'm down. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVutR-IWMcktR0VGX_L_qQHLWSgfdDFzL


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Thiswildernessupinmyhead

Sonoio - enough


----------



## The Enemy Within

Its a lot like life :


----------



## Estillum

When ever I'm depressed I gather the most self-destructive and depressing **** I can find put it on constant repeat, and that somehow makes be feel better. super bubbly songs just make it worse.


----------



## Nefury

"as bad as bad becomes, it's not a part of you"


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## The Enemy Within

Nefury said:


> "as bad as bad becomes, it's not a part of you"


Beyond Awesome


----------



## The Misery Chick

Makes me smile.


----------



## userh6478

Nirvana- Something in the way


----------



## foe

Songs
The Kinks - Strangers
Radiohead - All I Need
Kansas - Dust in the Wind


Albums
Neil Young's Harvest
Neil Young's After the Gold Rush
Radiohead's In Rainbow
Alice In Chains - Jar of Flies
Unwritten Law's Music in High Places


Plenty more...


----------



## HannahG

There are quite a few that I sort of rotate depending on why I'm upset but generally speaking I like to listen to:

"Good Souls" By Starsailor - I just love this song, it somehow calms me. 
"November Rain" by Guns N Roses
"Almost Lover" by A Fine Frenzy
"Long December" By Counting Crows

...and dozens of others that I can't think of right now


----------



## shatteredself

Smashing Pumpkins' Today works wonder when I'm depressed.

anyways, I'll just list my most listened bands when I'm down/depressed/anxious.

Radiohead
Joy Division
NIN
Smashing Pumpkins
Weezer
Alice in Chains
Porcupine Tree


----------



## zounou

Amazing piano


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## NerdGirl

Love this song makes me happy and i always sing it outloud.I just love his cover.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've got so many, here's a bunch. Really soothing.











Others, to avoid spamming.













As artists, I'm a big fan of Progressive Trance artists like Shingo Nakamura and Dinka.


----------



## shinning like me

depressed moods are to be filled with fun and smiles so more to songs that make me more upset I *watch Funny videos *that lighten the moment for me.......


----------



## Derailing

I love listening to Daughter's music 










Their songs are something I can relate to and they make me feel vulnerable to my emotions.


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## EverythingWBA

Hurt by Johnny Cash 
Sad Violin by Ji PyeongKyeon
Everything Will be alright by the Killers
Truman Sleeps
Tired of being Alone by Al Green
Sally's song by Amy Lee
Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven
Hurt by Christina Agulara
Resentment, Listen, Scared of Lonely by Beyonce
Colorblind by Counting Crows
Illuminated by Hurts
Demons by Imagine Dragons
Lost ones by J.Cole
Drugs or me, pain, by Jimmy Eat World
Heart Beats by Johnnyswim
Right here by Justin Beiber
How to love by Lil wayne
One Last thing by Mac Miller
Unintended, Cree, by muse
OneRepublic
A change is gonna come by Sam Cooke
90210 by Wale

......Got carried away but I love them all so much.... :blush


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## burgerchuckie

Brave by Sara Bareilles and Team by Lorde.


----------



## GirlAfraid23




----------



## Ayvee

Wow, this forum has an awesome taste in music compared to what I've seen. 
The depressing stuff I love:
Pink Floyd: Every song on The Wall.
Nirvana, petty much all of it.
Evanescence and Three Days Grace. (I love the album One-X) They are both almost always sad. Green Day has some good meaningful stuff too.


----------



## czersalad19

*Simon O'Shine & Sergey Nevone - Apprehension*

Sasha - Xpander


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## MuckyMuck




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## herk

I listen to Death Grips when I'm disgusted with everything.


----------



## thrilla in manila

'Stray' from the anime Wolf's Rain. Almost gives me a spiritual feeling.


----------



## scooby




----------



## AceEmoKid

Maybe not quite an utterly depressed mood, but when a mixture of melancholy and nostalgia wash over me:






Placebo and Alcest are perfect to cry to. I listened a playlist of all Alcest and Placebo songs on repeat (it was about 15 songs long) more than 5 times in a row once during christmas break, and kept crying on and off.


----------



## Bikescene

Matthew Good Band- Apparitions
Jimmy Eat World- My Sundown
Jimmy Eat World- Clarity
Taking Back Sunday- Cute Without the E (Cut from the Team) (Live at Orensanz)
Smashing Pumpkins- 1979
Circa Survive- Birth of the Economic Hitman
Fall Out Boy- It's Not a Side Effect of the Cocaine. I Am Thinking it Must be Love

Also the entire "Loveless" album by My Bloody Valentine.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

When anxious, I like to listen to either of these to get the healthy kind of adrenaline flowing:









When I was depressed, which I fortunatly haven't been in a long time, I liked to listen (and sing along) to these a lot:


----------



## Ayvee

Flyleaf, Flyleaf and more Flyleaf!!! All their songs are inspiring and beautiful and full of meaning.


----------



## pavane ivy

I've found I listen to this particular song often when I feel sad.


----------



## yesterdays

Stuff like that.


----------



## BizarreReverend

yesterdays said:


> Stuff like that.


Hammock's amazing. Departure Songs was life changing for me

My contribution


----------



## Stiltzkin

I like this one. 
Don't understand a word of it, but it makes me feel like i'm floating deep in the ocean, slowly, weightless... It's like a sedative to me.

But yeah, for all i know it could be about how to sensually grow lettuce in iceland.


----------



## yesterdays

BizarreReverend said:


> Hammock's amazing. Departure Songs was life changing for me


Yeah, they are. Works best late at night. I've been trying to find similar bands but nobody matches the ethereal feel they have.


----------



## pavane ivy

Angel's Egg - Accumulation of Time

What this song means to me...

Uncertainty & fear of the future & past trauma/regrets. It's a beautiful song in its own right to me.


----------



## Ineko

if depressed anything by Portishead
If angry then Manson and Disturbed


----------



## kjwkjw

and






and


----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## ashleynoelle87

Coldplay - Fix You
Evanescence - My Immortal
Radiohead - Creep
Velvet Revolver - Fall to Pieces
Guns N Roses - November Rain
Queen - Who Wants to Live Forever


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lifeimpossible123

*mortal kombat*

i feel like dancing when i hear this song.


----------



## pavane ivy




----------



## jfk1116

[URL="http://



[/URL]


----------



## The Enemy Within

jfk1116 said:


> For me it depends. But here are some- RHCP-My Friends,Soul to squeeze- Rolling Stones-Paint it black-As the tears go buy-Mothers little helper, Floyd-Why wont you talk to me, comfortably numb, Speak to me, breathe, on the run, Another Brick in the wall parts 1-3, Crazy, Wish you were here,etc-Alice in chains, man in the box,almost any of their songs-Soungarden, Black hole sun-Audio Slave, Show me how to live- I think thats enough I have many more, some make me feel better, others just go along with my mood.


My Friends, awesome song :


----------



## Thedood

I have hundreds of those


----------



## The Enemy Within

^AIC :yes


----------



## jfk1116

Metalunatic said:


> When anxious, I like to listen to either of these to get the healthy kind of adrenaline flowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was depressed, which I fortunatly haven't been in a long time, I liked to listen (and sing along) to these a lot:


Good stuff man. Good lookin' out postin' the don't approach me video. been awhile since i've seen that. it always helps to give me a little boost when i need it. I've kind of got myself off track and am trying my best to get outta the gutter. It's tough.

I wanna thank everybody for posting in this thread and sharing your music! Not everybody has that same love for music that we all seem to share. Here's one that I haven't heard in awhile and will listen to as I'm posting it:


----------



## jfk1116

Whoops. Here's the song: Ozzy and Em:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## reaffected

The Enemy Within said:


>


love that song

Mine (lately) if I want to fight it


----------

